
Show HN: Soda Player, a “modern” player app - sodaplayer_team
https://www.sodaplayer.com/
======
JayNeely
Hey team, it'd be nice if the landing page actually explained what the
software is, not just the benefits of it. Is it an embeddable video player
(and if so what am I being asked to download) or is it a desktop video player
(and if so how is it different from VLC?).

Mostly I just found the landing page confusing. It took a bit to see that the
page wasn't scrolled down you just have half a screenshot, "video player that
loves the internet" doesn't really tell me anything, and nope, that play
button doesn't do anything either that's just part of the logo. =/

~~~
sodaplayer_team
Good points (you're not the first trying to scroll up, we will fix that).

Maybe we made the mistake on focusing too much on the app itself and not
enough on the website :)

